

Ask HN: Best articles on how to negotiate salary for Software Engineer position - vskr


======
metajack
It's hard to beat patio11's great blog post on the subject:
<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/>

I'll also add this for inspiration; it's the story of one woman's success at
the negotiating table after going outside of her own comfort zone:
[http://www.women2.com/getting-hired-as-a-new-female-
develope...](http://www.women2.com/getting-hired-as-a-new-female-developer-
and-negotiating-salary/)

------
malandrew
The Noel Smith Wenkel Salary Negotiation Method

<http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html>

